# Two Legends!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 24, 2021)

Hey all!  I grew up listening to old country music  when my folks and grandparents would get together most weekends and play cards... I treasure the memories, knowing what I know now... I’d have enjoyed them more as a kid! 

Here is an example of two men that could absolutely play guitar... I’ve never played, but respect the talent.

Here are the two legends playing!


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 24, 2021)

I remember watching Hee Haw back in the day with my parents. Loved that show.
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 24, 2021)

two great talents there!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2021)

Yup---They be fun to listen to!!!
I had a Texas Buddy in the Army try to teach me to play Guitar.
Gave Up!!!---Wasn't his fault.

Bear


----------



## olaf (Apr 24, 2021)

Even now I wished that I had even a little talent with music but I was terrible at every instrument.  Roy Clark is definitely one of my favorites. 35 years ago I was in SD and Hank Snow and Grandpa Jones stopped near me and Hank says I was just getting back into the Opry and they send me to this godforsaken place.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 24, 2021)

Crap, I’m officially old. Great stuff.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 24, 2021)

I still watch Hee Haw on Circle tv.  Great stuff


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 24, 2021)

olaf said:


> e and Hank says I was just getting back into the Opry and they send me to this godforsaken place.


Loved and still do love all the old country, and Hee Haw, Funny for Hank to say that as He grew up in a little place here in Nova Scotia called Brooklyn
Great singer and person

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2021)

Never missed an episode of Hee Haw and Ghost Riders is one of the greatest songs written.
Country music was not big in our house, Dad loved Classical. But POLKAS were big and Lawrence Welk was on every Sunday night. How many watched Sing along with Mitch Miller?...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 25, 2021)

Great video Justin.  I knew Roy Clark was a fantastic picker but, never having been a Glen Campbell fan, I sure didn't know he was.
Old country music is what I love and listen to.
Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 25, 2021)

Lawrence  Welk 
Hee Haw  
Carol Burnett
Green Acres
Very seldom ever missed an episode. . .


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 25, 2021)

We watched Hee Haw all the time.  Always enjoyed Roy Clark, and Glen Campbell on his own show.  I watched the special a few years ago about his final tour, like 2016 or 2017.  Even though he was very sick, he came to life during the performances.  His voice and Guitar work were still excellent.  Roy had a great career, should have been bigger because he was so talented.  I also liked Flatt and Scruggs.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 25, 2021)

Roy was a phenomenal talent, he could play about any instrument. In that video,  Glen is picking a 12 string guitar. Both are legends in music, not just country music.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 25, 2021)

Both very talented and 1st class musicians. 
Glen actually played bass guitar for brief stint with the Beach Boys.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks 

9
 912smoker



 olaf

for the likes 

David


----------



## forktender (Apr 26, 2021)

Way, way, way too many  greats to list.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 26, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Lawrence  Welk
> Hee Haw
> Carol Burnett
> Green Acres
> Very seldom ever missed an episode. . .


Last year during Covid, I watched every episode of Green Acres.  Loved it growing up, even the 1988 Return to Green Acres TV Movie.  Interesting piece of info I got, Mr Haney's first name is mentioned in only 2 episodes.  I never knew it in all those years.  Eustis Haney for all of you that were wondering and do not have the time to sit through 150 + episodes to find out.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great video Justin.  I knew Roy Clark was a fantastic picker but, never having been a Glen Campbell fan, I sure didn't know he was.
> Old country music is what I love and listen to.
> Gary



Yea Gary, they were both very talented and phenomenal players.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Both very talented and 1st class musicians.
> Glen actually played bass guitar for brief stint with the Beach Boys.



Interesting, I did not know that!  I am a huge Beach Boys fan too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2021)

GaryHibbert
 , here’s one of Glen I seen recently and thought you might like!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Last year during Covid, I watched every episode of Green Acres.  Loved it growing up, even the 1988 Return to Green Acres TV Movie.  Interesting piece of info I got, Mr Haney's first name is mentioned in only 2 episodes.  I never knew it in all those years.  Eustis Haney for all of you that were wondering and do not have the time to sit through 150 + episodes to find out.




Mr Haney (Pat Buttram) was in Roy Rogers Flicks in his younger days.
He used to Drive Nelly Bell, the Jeep with a Mind of it's own.

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 22, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> GaryHibbert
> , here’s one of Glen I seen recently and thought you might like!



Nice!
I could see that in dualling banjos. Good stuff


----------



## MJB05615 (May 22, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> GaryHibbert
> , here’s one of Glen I seen recently and thought you might like!



That was incredible!  Thanks for sharing.  If you ever watched the documentary about his last tour made just before he passed away recently, he was still fantastic.  Very well done and touching.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 24, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> here’s one of Glen I seen recently and thought you might like!




WOW, Justin, that was great!!  Thank you, my friend.  I really enjoyed that and now have a much greater appreciation for Glen Campbell.
Gary


----------



## cutplug (May 24, 2021)

Glen Cambell was a studio musician with the "Wrecking Crew".  He was on very many top 40 including the Beach Boys.
 Thanks to the OP for bringing back some awesome memories.
 Here is the link for the Wrecking Crew documentary.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 30, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> WOW, Justin, that was great!!  Thank you, my friend.  I really enjoyed that and now have a much greater appreciation for Glen Campbell.
> Gary



Glad you enjoyed it Gary!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

I'm not 100% sure, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere a long time ago that Roy Clarke couldn't read music, and that he was self taught. 

Anytime I hear someone mention Glenn Campbell. This is what I immediately flashback to: 



...and who remembers this young man:



Chris


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 31, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere a long time ago that Roy Clarke couldn't read music, and that he was self taught.
> 
> Anytime I hear someone mention Glenn Campbell. This is what I immediately flashback to:
> 
> ...




Chris, I was just watching these again and can’t get over the Glen Campbell one where he’s with Tim Conway!  Likely from the Carol Burnett show…  Anyway, that just cracks me up when I see that… Tim Conway was a talent all his own!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 5, 2021)

We lost a great one last week, How many 3 man bands have you seen make it since the 50/60's? I tried to play a little guitar, I would never say I could play one though. While in the service a lot of closet guitarists were born...LOL  Loads of great bands and names out there. Did you know Kris Kirstofferson was an Army officer, ( his Pop was a second generation swedish immigrant and rose to the rank of Major General in the Air Force), and a helicopter pilot. He wanted to meet and discuss is music future with Johnny Cash so he stole and flew an Army Heuy to Johnny Cash's home landed in the back yard to deliver so of his demo tapes. Did you know he was a Oxford "Rhodes Scholar", he has a PhD and was at one time the english teacher at the US Military Acadmey? His first major hit was "Me and Bobby Magee"?  He like some many other greats like Glen Campbell started as a studio guitarist ( playing back up for many later to be great bands), while writing his own music and looking for a break.

But as to the three man band ( one of my most favorite), we lost Dusty Hill, Don't remember their name back when but they played a HS dance at my HS.  ZZ Top.  I think they were the first band  they couldn't get a genre brand to stick. They were  country, they were Rock, they were soul, they were western, etc etc etc..... 

IMHO Tim Conway was like Red Skeleton, they both looked like they were having so much fun, you had to laugh with them.


----------

